# Visa for Nanny



## Janda88 (Aug 27, 2010)

We are visiting Greece for a long holiday (2 months). The Greek Embassy in Beijing (where we live) have refused a visa for our 8-month old baby's Filipinna nanny. The Greek consular official (who is very difficult and unhelpful) say there is no relevant visa category for a domestic employee.

Does anyone know whether this is true? It does not sound correct - we know many people who take their Filipina helpers to France, which is also a Schengen Agreement country.

If anyone has any helpful information we would be very grateful.

Many thanks!


----------



## nikokons (Aug 28, 2010)

maybe i am a bit naive but then why dont you apply for a tourist visa for her also? do you need to let the authorities know that she will work for you?

i



Janda88 said:


> We are visiting Greece for a long holiday (2 months). The Greek Embassy in Beijing (where we live) have refused a visa for our 8-month old baby's Filipinna nanny. The Greek consular official (who is very difficult and unhelpful) say there is no relevant visa category for a domestic employee.
> 
> Does anyone know whether this is true? It does not sound correct - we know many people who take their Filipina helpers to France, which is also a Schengen Agreement country.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Janda88 said:


> Does anyone know whether this is true? It does not sound correct - we know many people who take their Filipina helpers to France, which is also a Schengen Agreement country.


Schengen only applies to short-term (i.e. 90 day) tourist visas and the right of visa holders to visit multiple Schengen countries during their allotted time. The EU in their wisdom decided not to mess with the individual states' visa laws and requirements. I suspect that going with a tourist visa is the way to go.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

